# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Jam homoseksual

## pepino

Hap syte,zgjohem dhe shoh qe ishte nje mengjes i  mrekulluesshem,rrezet e diellit nxitimthi   donin te ndriconin kete toke te mrekullueshme..po  mendoja edhe  kjo dite do te te jete vetem e imja,keshtu qe duhet ta jetoja ne max..duke shijuar cdo sek te saj ne menyren time..bera nje dush,u vesha dhe dola pa ditur se ku po shkoja..filloi vertete nje vape shume e madhe,dhe fillova duke folur ne telf me nje mikun tim,I cili po me bente shume per te qeshur me batuat e tij..po qendroja ne kembe ne hijen e nje semafori kur papritur syte me shkuan tek nje makin e cila si te gjithe makinat e tjera po priste per te kaluar semaforin.e cuditshmja ishte se 4 persona ne te po ma benin me dore qe te drejtohesha nga ata.nje here hezitova dhe po mendoja se a e kane me mua,por pashe qe po dhe duke menduar qe mund te ishte me shume rrezik  qe tu afrohesha njerezve te panjohur..dhe kete bera vazhdova rrugen time duke ecur dhe perseri duke folur ne telf..papritur shoh qe ajo makin po ecte ne ate rruge qe une po vazhdoja.per nje moment shtanga,zemra  filloi te rrahurat e saj shume te shpeshta..por nuk e dhashe veten dhe po ecja dhe nuk e ktheva me koken pasi  duke menduar qe tashme do kishin ikur se dhe mund te ishin nga ata meshkuj bosa qe thjesht donin te talleshin.si papritur erdhi mbremja dhe kishim per te festuar ditelindjen e nje shoqeje e te ngushte keshtu pa u vonuar u bera gati,veshur shume bukur dhe dola ika tek festa dhe ia kalova per mrekulli duke lene  pas  nje nate te cmendur te paharruar mes pijesh dhe defrimi..      ishte mesnate dhe duhej te kthehesha ne shtepi,e kisha pak larg dhe te them te drejten kisha shume frike.sepse e kam fobi erresiren.kishte filluar duke fryer nje ere shume e forte dhe po ecja neper trotuar afer lagjes time qe per fat po afrohesha saqe po me  dukej 1 dite larg.degjoj nje bori makine qe po binte,me beri shume pershtype sepse nuk kishte asnje makine tjeter apo njeri neper rruge,ishte nje qetesi totale,thjesht ndjehej era qe po frynte qe po me friksonte aq shume..vazhdova duke ecur dhe paditur se cpo bej nga frika po dridhesha I teri dhe nxor a telf qe te shtyja ato minuta.kur tek kembet me ndalet makina,mu dukt sikur bota po me binte mbi koke kur shoh se ishin te njejtet ato 4 persona qe pashe ne dreke.me dukej sikur zemra po me dilte nga kraharori..nuk dija cte mendoja,me dukej sikur isha bllokuar I teri.tentova te ecja ne rrugen time kur doli nga makina njeri  prej tyre dhe me kapi prej krahu duke me goditur me nje grushtzgjohem ne makinen e tyre sepse kisha humbur ndjenjat dhe shoh qe isha bere me gjak..fillova duke qare,po ulerisja,kur degjoj nje ze duke me thene,dhe nje fjale dhe je I vdekur,shoh perballe syve nje pistolete..o zot nuk kisha pare kurre aq afer,,o zot po mendoja cfare kam bere..pse po ma bejne kete?ku po me cojne?shume mendime po me sorollateshin por asgje nuk po dija..lotet me binin rreke..po lutesha me gjithe shpirt qe kjo gje te merrte fund duke shpresuar  qe thjesht po talleshin dhe donin te  frikesonin nje Homoseksual qe e urrenin me gjithe shpirt.e shoh veten ne nje vend te panjohur,po mendoja nenen duke thene..sikur ta shihja dhe nje here..sikur te beja dhe nje here ato gjera qe kam bere.sikur te kisha mundesi te jetoja perseri..e ndjeja qe dicka e keqe do te me ndodhte.ndaluan makinen dhe hapen te katerta dyert.fillova duke kerkuar ndihme dhe bertitur,por e shihja qe ishte e kote sepse ishim ne nje vend thuajse te shkret.per nje moment mu kujtua telf dhe avash avash po e nxirja nga xhepi sepse ato dolen jashte duker pire kush e di se cfare por isha I sigurte qe ishte droge.sa po I telf nenes kur per fatin tim te keq erdhi njeri prej tyre dhe me pa..filloi duke me rrahur..nuk I ndjeja aspak dhimbjet sepse mendja ishte tek nena ime tek njeriu qe doja me shume ne kete bote,duke menduar se sa merak do ishte per vonesen time..dhe une ndodhesha ne fundin tim..filluan duke mi hequr rrobat..e dija qe do te me perdhunonin dhe pasataj hidhinin ne nje vendI pajete..nuk degjoja,dhe ato me keq me godisnin me shkelma te katert..nuk e ndjeja trupin fare..njeri prej tyre u zhvesh dhe filloi duke me perdhunuar..nuk mund te beja asgje..nuk mund te levizja trupin,thjesht ndjeja nje dhimbje te tmerrshme perbrenda trupit ..lutesha qe gjithcka te merrte fund sa me shpejt..por  perkundrazi me dukej se asnjehere zdo te kishte fundnjeri pas tjetrit si kafshe,..sikur mos t e ishin qenie njerzore..sikur ne zemren e tyre te kishte nje gur..sikur mos te kishin ndjenja..shpirt,dhembushmeri,pashe qe isha gjakosur I teri..ndjeva qe ne trupin tim nje te ftohte,sikur te kisha ngrire I teri.ne ato moment po lutesha per vdekje..doja thjesh te vdisja dhe duke thene zoti thjesht nuk ekziston..ato  brohorisinin nga kenaqesia ,dhe une duke lotuar dhe detyruar te zbatoja cdo urdher te tyre. shuan epshin e tyre djallezore..shuan urrejtjen e tyre..egersine,ligesin.shuan gjithcka negative qe kishin mbi mua..ne trupin,mendjen time....duke me lene ne nje vend te panjohur te shokuar  me nje ngjarje qe e dija qe do te linte shume gjurme ne jeten time.nese do te kishte jete..u zgjova pas 4 oresh ne vendin ku ndodhi gjithcka,duke kujtuar,menduar,perjetuar dhe njehere ate ngjarje dhe po bertisja duke shkulur floket me duar..per nje moment me kapi nje qestesi,fillova te kujtoj,mendoj,enderroj  dhe njehere gjithe portetet e njerezve qe doja me shume se gjithcka jeten tim, e te gjithe momentet e bukura,te vyera ku isha ndjere vertete I lumtur,fillova duke imagjunuar  buzeqeshjet qe kisha marre gjate ketyre 15 viteve, marr telf ne duart qe po me dridheshin dhe nuk dija se kuj ti telf..e mendova dhe zilja po binte,degjoj nje ze ne anen tjeter dhe I them mikut tim te ngusht..me ndihmo..po vdes..po qaja dhe ai e kuptoi qe nuk isha mire..me pyeste se ku jam..e une I shkreti nuk e dija..isha nje  vend jo te banuar..erdhi dhe me mori,dhe ted y filluam duke qare.. po qe ate nate jeta ime ka ndryshuar..bashke me ata 4 te pashpirt..pas dy ditesh te asaj ngjarje marr sms me tekstin..ky eshte shperlbimi e te qenurit PEDERAST..ne gjithe keto koha shume here kam tentuar ti jap fundj jetes sepse asgje tashme nuk kishte eme vlere per mua sepse thjesht po merrja fryme kot..jeta eshte shume e padrejte,sepse nuk kam te drejte mbi te gjitha si njeri qe ti denencoja ..jo sepse une per popullin shqiptar dhe per injorancen e tyre une thjesht mbetem nje pederast asgje me shumeasgje me pak,nuk kam te drejte te kerkoj drejtesi,apo duhet q eta vendos vet?cfare faji kasha,isha vetem nje 15 vjecar ne fillimin e jetes te tij,nuk kasha te drejte te jetoja si gjithe moshataret e mi,te luaja me to,te gezoja..etj etj,po thjesht te mendoja ate ngjarja dh eta jetoja I vetem me shpirtin time duke me beret e ndryshoj si  njeri..si femije..ja pra kjo eshte bota juaj mizore,e pashpirt dhe e djallezuar sepse nuk dini cfare te beni  tjeter.  Sa do doja te thyeja kete mur heshtje dhe te merrja nje pergjigje.     Por e dija qe duhet ti fshija ata  lot dhe te            arsyetoja,por gaboja sepse gjithcka ishte e kote qwe kete gje ta perballoja I vetem pa njerezit e mi me te dashur,sepse ata kohen e tyre e kalonin duke menduar se cfare me ka ndodhur dhe duke me paragjykuar per orientimin tim seksual..  per mua vdekja ishte nje rruge shpetimi,ndersja per njerezimin nje sacrifice..gjitthckaa ndryshoi sa hap e mbyll syte bashke me mua dhe me drejtimin e jetes time..duke lene gjurme te cilat nuk I fshij dot dhe nje faqe ne ditar te cilen se gris dot..Tani eshte koha te rkthehem plot 4 vite pas..ti behehm I forte,te iki ne ate vend te mallkuar dhe te perjetoj gjithcka prej fillimi,dhe pse eshte shume e veshtire per mua,por une e di qe mundem..mund te ia dal..dhe betohem per lotet e mi ,per gjakun tim,per vitet e tmerrit,per netet e pagjume,per  ankthin qe ndjeja cdo mengjes,per friken per te dale jashte,per te jetuat,per  te shijuar lirine,jeten e ngrohtesin e saj..do te hakmerrem..tani jam ringjallur dhe eshte koha per te vene drejtesine ne vend..

----------


## J@mes

Shoqeria shqiptare e ka mjaft te veshtire te pertyp edhe sot, faktin, qe midis tyre ndodhen njerez me nje orientim te ndryshem seksual.

Nga ana tjeter konstatohet se dekaden e fundit, ka nje rritje te personaliteteve antisociale, vrasese apo perdhunuese, te cilat shoqerohen me sjellje antisociale apo edhe sadizem seksual.

E lexova me vemendje shkrimin tuaj dhe nuk mund ta mohoj qe eshte vertet nje rast tragjik. Eshte e pamundur qe nje histori e tille te mos lere shenja ne jeten tuaj, sikunder eshte e pamundur qe ju te ç'beni ate qe tashme eshte nje fakt i kryer.

Nga ana tjeter, midis rreshtave une ve re se perveç ankthit, zemerimit e deshperimit tuaj shfaqet nje deshire e madhe per t'a jetuar e shijuar jeten. Nje nga format per te lehtesuar te kaluaren eshte natyra tejet sociale(shoqerore) qe ju posedoni si dhe nje vullnet i hekurt. Kjo eshte vertet e domosdoshme ne rastin tuaj.

E gjithe kjo energji pozitive qe ju zoteroni duhet t'ju hudheheq ne drejtimin e duhur. Reflektimi dhe arsyetimi me gjakftohtesi nuk do t'ju bente gje tjeter veçse mire. Nuk duhet te ktheheni mbrapsht per te vendosur te drejten, por mund te ecni perpara dhe me vullnetin dhe zgjuarsine tuaj, te perpiqeni qe te gjeni formen e duhur per t'i çuar ata njerez para ligjit, aty ku e meritojne.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## zANë

Dhe une te lexova me vemendje.....me vjen shume keq.Sa me vjen keq per ty edhe me shume me vjen keq per ata mjeranet qe kan nje shpirt shume te varfer.

Qe shoqeria jone nxiton per te gjykuar dhe harron se me e udhes eshte qe ti kuptosh njerezit se sa ti gjykosh kjo dihet.Po dhe qe e kemi fobi homoseksulatitetin duket qart.Homoseksulizmi ka qene gjithmone tjeter eshte se tani mirren vesh gjerat me shume dhe me shpejt se sa dikur.Kemi miliona fenomene te rrezikshme qe na rrezikojne dhe qe jetojme me to cdo dite se kuptoj pse njerezit se nukrisin zerin apo nuk e bejen nje hap qe ti mundin keto fenomen,por kapen te homoseksualiteti.

----------


## Ksanthi

E lexova me kujdes shkrimin dhe dua tju them atyre cunave qe perdhunuan nje cun ;;;;Ke konsiderojne homoseksual ??? Homoseksuali eshte ai qe kryen marrdhenie sexuale me te njejten gjini .Atehere ata nuk jane homosexuale???????????
Cdonjeri ka te drejten e lirise sexuale por pa  cenuar tjetrin.Keto rastet e perdhunimeve jane raste te veshtira psikologjike dhe fizike.Ceshtja eshte se ne shqiperi  nga injoranca perdhunuesi del dhe hero ( lexo ne temen per 16 vjecaren qe perdhunuan dhe do kuptosh ).
Gje force brenda vetes dhe tek njerzit e dashur dhe mos e ul koken.Cdonjeri ka te drejte te jetoje jeten e vet sic i pelqen.Mundohu te harrosh ato caste te veshtira megjithese truri ne shumicen e rasteve gjerat qe  i kane shkaktuar shok i fshin nga memorja.

----------


## Apollyon

> I them mikut tim te ngusht..me ndihmo..po vdes..po qaja dhe ai e kuptoi qe nuk isha mire..me pyeste se ku jam..e une I shkreti nuk e dija..isha nje vend jo te banuar..erdhi dhe me mori,dhe ted y filluam duke qare



Mire ti qe kishe arsye te qaje, po kjo shoqja tjeter cfar kishte qe nisi te qante?




> do te hakmerrem..tani jam ringjallur dhe eshte koha per te vene drejtesine ne vend..


Ca do ju besh? Do ju shkulesh floket?

----------


## Izadora

Mundohu ta harrosh ate qe te ka ndodhur, shiko perpara .

----------


## pepino

Apollyon .kur sheh nje njeri ne ate gjendje qe isha une..dhe dashuria qe kishte per mua..sigurisht qe lotet te bien vetvetiu.gjithmone nese ke zemer..nuk eshte aq shume e veshtire per ta kuptuar..megjithate flm per komentin..

----------


## pepino

J@mes nuk di si te te falenderoj per pergj...faleminderit shume per kurajon...flm

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Shoqeria shqiptare e ka mjaft te veshtire te pertyp edhe sot, faktin, qe midis tyre ndodhen njerez me nje orientim te ndryshem seksual.
> 
> Nga ana tjeter konstatohet se dekaden e fundit, ka nje rritje te personaliteteve antisociale, vrasese apo perdhunuese, te cilat shoqerohen me sjellje antisociale apo edhe sadizem seksual.
> 
> E lexova me vemendje shkrimin tuaj dhe nuk mund ta mohoj qe eshte vertet nje rast tragjik. Eshte e pamundur qe nje histori e tille te mos lere shenja ne jeten tuaj, sikunder eshte e pamundur qe ju te ç'beni ate qe tashme eshte nje fakt i kryer.
> 
> Nga ana tjeter, midis rreshtave une ve re se perveç ankthit, zemerimit e deshperimit tuaj shfaqet nje deshire e madhe per t'a jetuar e shijuar jeten. Nje nga format per te lehtesuar te kaluaren eshte natyra tejet sociale(shoqerore) qe ju posedoni si dhe nje vullnet i hekurt. Kjo eshte vertet e domosdoshme ne rastin tuaj.
> 
> E gjithe kjo energji pozitive qe ju zoteroni duhet t'ju hudheheq ne drejtimin e duhur. Reflektimi dhe arsyetimi me gjakftohtesi nuk do t'ju bente gje tjeter veçse mire. Nuk duhet te ktheheni mbrapsht per te vendosur te drejten, por mund te ecni perpara dhe me vullnetin dhe zgjuarsine tuaj, te perpiqeni qe te gjeni formen e duhur per t'i çuar ata njerez para ligjit, aty ku e meritojne.
> ...


james,

lexo pak kete postimin e Donnes, disa dite perpara ketj shkrimi, eshte identik...

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=377

dhe donna, kete e kishte lexuar diiku tjeter ne forum,...

a mendon qe eshte nji propagande gay-stike edhe ne kete forum kjo gje?

----------


## pepino

KAT..  perpara disa ditesh po kerkoja kete forum..dhe u regjistrova ne foruminshqiptar.net me mendimnin qe eshte ky ofrum...pasataj e gjeta kete qe po shkruaj tani..prandaj eshte historia ime..dhe shume lehte mund ta kuptoni sepse eshte shkruar nga i njejti emer..dmth i imi..faleminderit

----------


## Station

> james,
> 
> lexo pak kete postimin e Donnes, disa dite perpara ketj shkrimi, eshte identik...
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=377
> 
> dhe donna, kete e kishte lexuar diiku tjeter ne forum,...
> 
> a mendon qe eshte nji propagande gay-stike edhe ne kete forum kjo gje?


Hahahaha e lexova edhe unë këtë shkrim që kishte postuar Donna, ke shumë të drejtë KAT dhe për mendimin tim këtë "rebus" mund ta zgjidhi Donna me një pronocim të sajë këtu. :shkelje syri: 
Kur e lexova shkrimin e Donnës para dy ditësh në mos gaboj, mendova që është një shkrim i stisur për të tërhequr vëmëndjen në forumin ku është postuar por sot shoh me çudi që po na serviret si njgjarje e përjetuar!!!!

----------


## mia@

Po mund te jete i njejti person qe ka shkruar kete shkrimin. Jo pak mund te qellosh te shohesh, qe nje anetar te shkruaje te njejten gje ne forume te ndryshme. :arushi:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Dhe   lexova me vemendje.....me vjen shume keq.Sa me vjen keq per ty edhe me shume me vjen keq per  mjeranet qe kan nje shpirt shume  varfer.
> 
> Qe shoqeria jone nxiton per te gjykuar dhe harron se me e udhes eshte qe ti kuptosh njerezit se sa ti gjykosh kjo dihet.Po dhe qe e kemi fobi homoseksulatitetin duket qart.Homoseksulizmi ka qene gjithmone tjeter eshte se tani mirren vesh gjerat me shume dhe me shpejt se sa dikur.Kemi miliona fenomene te rrezikshme qe na rrezikojne dhe qe jetojme me to cdo dite se kuptoj pse njerezit se nukrisin zerin apo nuk e bejen nje hap qe ti mundin keto fenomen,por kapen te homoseksualiteti.


Keta jan me te rrezikshmit qe duhen heq nga qarkullim 

Nqs sjan keta lloj tipash ne qarkullim atere cdo gje rregullohet

----------


## iktuus

[I]Problemi i homoseksualitetin nuk qortohet  per faktin se opinioni publik ne mazhoranc e quan negativitet. Homoseksualiteti eshte anomali (semundje ku te cilat 54 hormone kan marr rrugen e m u t i t) Mirepo keta njerez homoseksual shpesh here behen te bezdisshme per njerzit hetero dhe motra per femrat. Sinqerisht homoseksualitetin nuk e qortoj vetem ne menyr publike por edhe e denoj. Te denosh nje semundje eshte gabim sepse nuk eshte vullneti yt i te qenit i semur. Por mqs kjo semundje eshte banale (nje  mashkull qe do seks me nje tjeter mashkull eshte e neveritshme) une e konsideroj si te rrezikshme per ekuilibrin human./I]

----------


## iktuus

> Hap syte,zgjohem dhe shoh qe ishte nje mengjes i  mrekulluesshem,rrezet e diellit nxitimthi   donin  ndriconin kete toke te mrekullueshme..po  mendoja edhe  kjo dite do te te jete vetem e imja,keshtu qe duhet ta jetoja ne max..duke shijuar cdo sek te saj ne menyren time..bera nje dush,u vesha dhe dola pa ditur se ku po shkoja..filloi vertete nje vape shume e madhe,dhe fillova duke folur ne telf me nje mikun tim,I cili po me bente shume per te qeshur me batuat e tij..po qendroja ne kembe ne hijen e nje semafori kur papritur syte me shkuan tek nje makin e cila si te gjithe makinat e tjera po priste per te kaluar semaforin.e cuditshmja ishte se 4 persona ne te po ma benin me dore qe te drejtohesha nga .nje here hezitova dhe po mendoja se a e kane me mua,por pashe qe po dhe duke menduar qe mund te ishte me shume rrezik  qe tu afrohesha njerezve te panjohur..dhe kete bera vazhdova rrugen time duke ecur dhe perseri duke folur ne telf..papritur shoh qe ajo makin po ecte ne  rruge qe  po vazhdoja.per nje moment shtanga,zemra  filloi te rrahurat e saj shume te shpeshta..por nuk e dhashe veten dhe po ecja dhe nuk e ktheva me koken pasi  duke menduar qe tashme do kishin ikur se dhe mund te ishin nga ata meshkuj bosa qe thjesht donin te talleshin.si papritur erdhi mbremja dhe kishim per te festuar ditelindjen e nje shoqeje e te ngushte keshtu pa u vonuar u bera gati,veshur shume bukur dhe dola ika tek festa dhe ia kalova per mrekulli duke lene  pas  nje nate te cmendur te paharruar mes pijesh dhe defrimi..      ishte mesnate dhe duhej te kthehesha ne shtepi,e kisha pak larg dhe te them te drejten kisha shume frike.sepse e kam fobi erresiren.kishte filluar duke fryer nje ere shume e forte dhe po ecja neper trotuar afer lagjes time qe per fat po afrohesha saqe po me  dukej 1 dite larg.degjoj nje bori makine qe po binte,me beri shume pershtype sepse nuk kishte asnje makine tjeter apo njeri neper rruge,ishte nje qetesi totale,thjesht ndjehej era qe po frynte qe po me friksonte aq shume..vazhdova duke ecur dhe paditur se cpo bej nga frika po dridhesha I teri dhe nxor a telf qe te shtyja ato minuta.kur tek kembet me ndalet makina,mu dukt sikur bota po me binte mbi koke kur shoh se ishin te njejtet ato 4 persona qe pashe ne dreke.me dukej sikur zemra po me dilte nga kraharori..nuk dija cte mendoja,me dukej sikur isha bllokuar I teri.tentova te ecja ne rrugen time kur doli nga makina njeri  prej  dhe me kapi prej krahu duke me goditur me nje grushtzgjohem ne makinen e  sepse kisha humbur ndjenjat dhe shoh qe isha bere me gjak..fillova duke qare,po ulerisja,kur degjoj nje ze duke me thene,dhe nje fjale dhe je I vdekur,shoh perballe syve nje pistolete..o zot nuk kisha pare kurre aq afer,,o zot po mendoja cfare kam bere..pse po ma bejne kete?ku po me cojne?shume mendime po me sorollateshin por asgje nuk po dija..lotet me binin rreke..po lutesha me gjithe shpirt qe kjo gje te merrte fund duke shpresuar  qe thjesht po talleshin dhe donin te  frikesonin nje Homoseksual qe e urrenin me gjithe shpirt.e shoh veten ne nje vend te panjohur,po mendoja nenen duke thene..sikur ta shihja dhe nje here..sikur te beja dhe nje here ato gjera qe kam bere.sikur te kisha mundesi te jetoja perseri..e ndjeja qe dicka e keqe do te me ndodhte.ndaluan makinen dhe hapen te katerta dyert.fillova duke kerkuar ndihme dhe bertitur,por e shihja qe ishte e kote sepse ishim ne nje vend thuajse te shkret.per nje moment mu kujtua telf dhe avash avash po e nxirja nga xhepi sepse ato dolen jashte duker pire kush e di se cfare por isha I sigurte qe ishte droge.sa po I telf nenes kur per fatin tim te keq erdhi njeri prej tyre dhe me pa..filloi duke me rrahur..nuk I ndjeja aspak dhimbjet sepse mendja ishte tek nena ime tek njeriu qe doja me shume ne kete bote,duke menduar se sa merak do ishte per vonesen time..dhe  ndodhesha ne fundin tim..filluan duke mi hequr rrobat..e dija qe do te me perdhunonin dhe pasataj hidhinin ne nje vendI pajete..nuk degjoja,dhe ato me keq me godisnin me shkelma te katert..nuk e ndjeja trupin fare..njeri prej tyre u zhvesh dhe filloi duke me perdhunuar..nuk mund te beja asgje..nuk mund te levizja trupin,thjesht ndjeja nje dhimbje te tmerrshme perbrenda trupit ..lutesha qe gjithcka te merrte fund sa me shpejt..por  perkundrazi me dukej se asnjehere zdo te kishte fundnjeri pas tjetrit si kafshe,..sikur mos t e ishin qenie njerzore..sikur ne zemren e tyre te kishte nje gur..sikur mos te kishin ndjenja..shpirt,dhembushmeri,pashe qe isha gjakosur I teri..ndjeva qe ne trupin tim nje te ftohte,sikur te kisha ngrire I teri.ne ato moment po lutesha per vdekje..doja thjesh te vdisja dhe duke thene zoti thjesht nuk ekziston..ato  brohorisinin nga kenaqesia ,dhe  duke lotuar dhe detyruar te zbatoja cdo urdher te tyre. shuan epshin e tyre djallezore..shuan urrejtjen e tyre..egersine,ligesin.shuan gjithcka negative qe kishin mbi mua..ne trupin,mendjen time....duke me lene ne nje vend te panjohur te shokuar  me nje ngjarje qe e dija qe do te linte shume gjurme ne jeten time.nese do te kishte jete..u zgjova pas 4 oresh ne vendin ku ndodhi gjithcka,duke kujtuar,menduar,perjetuar dhe njehere  ngjarje dhe po bertisja duke shkulur floket me duar..per nje moment me kapi nje qestesi,fillova te kujtoj,mendoj,enderroj  dhe njehere gjithe portetet e njerezve qe doja me shume se gjithcka jeten tim, e te gjithe momentet e bukura,te vyera ku isha ndjere vertete I lumtur,fillova duke imagjunuar  buzeqeshjet qe kisha marre gjate ketyre 15 viteve, marr telf ne duart qe po me dridheshin dhe nuk dija se kuj ti telf..e mendova dhe zilja po binte,degjoj nje ze ne anen tjeter dhe I them mikut tim te ngusht..me ndihmo..po vdes..po qaja dhe ai e kuptoi qe nuk isha mire..me pyeste se ku ..e une I shkreti nuk e dija..isha nje  vend jo te banuar..erdhi dhe me mori,dhe ted y filluam duke qare.. po qe ate nate jeta ime ka ndryshuar..bashke me ata 4 te pashpirt..pas dy ditesh te asaj ngjarje marr sms me tekstin..ky eshte shperlbimi e te qenurit PEDERAST..ne gjithe keto koha shume here kam tentuar ti jap fundj jetes sepse asgje tashme nuk kishte eme vlere per mua sepse thjesht po merrja fryme kot..jeta eshte shume e padrejte,sepse nuk kam te drejte mbi te gjitha si njeri qe ti denencoja ..jo sepse une per popullin shqiptar dhe per injorancen e tyre une thjesht mbetem nje pederast asgje me shumeasgje me pak,nuk kam te drejte te kerkoj drejtesi,apo duhet q eta vendos ?cfare faji kasha,isha vetem nje 15 vjecar ne fillimin e jetes te tij,nuk kasha te drejte te jetoja si gjithe moshataret e mi,te luaja me to,te gezoja..etj etj,po thjesht te mendoja ate ngjarja dh eta jetoja I vetem me shpirtin time duke me beret e ndryshoj si  njeri..si femije..ja pra kjo eshte bota juaj mizore,e pashpirt dhe e djallezuar sepse nuk dini cfare te beni  tjeter.  Sa do doja te thyeja kete mur heshtje dhe te merrja nje pergjigje.     Por e dija qe duhet ti fshija ata  lot dhe te            arsyetoja,por gaboja sepse gjithcka ishte e kote qwe kete gje ta perballoja I vetem pa njerezit e mi me te dashur,sepse ata kohen e tyre e kalonin duke menduar se cfare me ka ndodhur dhe duke me paragjykuar per orientimin tim seksual..  per mua vdekja ishte nje rruge shpetimi,ndersja per njerezimin nje sacrifice..gjitthckaa ndryshoi sa hap e mbyll syte bashke me mua dhe me drejtimin e jetes time..duke lene gjurme te cilat nuk I fshij dot dhe nje faqe ne ditar te cilen se gris dot..Tani eshte koha te rkthehem plot 4 vite pas..ti behehm I forte,te iki ne ate vend te mallkuar dhe te perjetoj gjithcka prej fillimi,dhe pse eshte shume e veshtire per mua,por une e di qe mundem..mund te ia dal..dhe betohem per lotet e mi ,per gjakun tim,per vitet e tmerrit,per netet e pagjume,per  ankthin qe ndjeja cdo mengjes,per friken per te dale jashte,per te jetuat,per  te shijuar lirine,jeten e ngrohtesin e saj..do te hakmerrem..tani jam ringjallur dhe eshte koha per te vene drejtesine ne vend..


Hahahaha  tipike e femrave qe shprehin mendimet ne menyren e tyre artistike dhe ne veten e pare. E ke filluar perrallen si neper romane (mengjes i fresket, zemra po me dilte nga kraharori etj) Skam asgje me ty moj vajze  por te qenurit gay per mua eshte problem  dhe sipas meje cdo  problem ka nje zgjidhje, shyqyr qe nuk me takon mua te zgjidh problemin...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nuk Kam  Frike Nga Homoseksualet Qe E Pranojne Fisin E Tyre
Kam Frike Nga Ata Qe Tregohen Qe Jan 100% Burra Edhe Ne Vend Ta Bejne Ju A Ben Gruaja Lol

----------


## J@mes

> james,
> 
> lexo pak kete postimin e Donnes, disa dite perpara ketj shkrimi, eshte identik...
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=377
> 
> dhe donna, kete e kishte lexuar diiku tjeter ne forum,...
> 
> a mendon qe eshte nji propagande gay-stike edhe ne kete forum kjo gje?


I njejti shkrim nga po i njejti anetar eshte hapur edhe ne nje forum tjeter, eshte e vertet. 
Nga ana tjeter nga momenti qe vete hapesi i temes e pohoi kete fakt atehere, mund t'a anashkalojme kete pjese.

Si do qe te jete kete shkrim nuk e shikoj si nje propagande, sepse propaganda ka nje forme ndertimi teresisht te ndryshme nga ky shkrim, gjithsesi, mendoj se do ishte mire qe ky rast te shikohej nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim. 

Nese per nje moment do te hiqej vemendja nga orientimi seksual i ketij personi dhe ti jepej me shume rendesi aktit te shemtuar, fenomenit te dhunimit +perdhunimit, atehere ndoshta gjithsecili do te kishte dy-tre fjale per te thene.

Pra, e thene me pak fjale, kjo teme mund te mbetet e hapur sepse ekziston mundesia per te komentuar nga disa kendveshtrime dhe jo domosdoshmerisht duhet te perqendroheni tek homoseksualiteti.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Me vie keq, por nga sa her keshillohen keta njerez ?
Mendon ti qe vertet kerkojn qe ti qetesosh ?!

JO, aspak ! Kjo duket qart qe me copy/paste hap te njejtat tema ne cdo forum duke kerkuar ti sensibilozon njerezit deri sa te behet banale ceshtja e homoseksualitetit !

Kam lexuar nje shkrim nga nje i huaj, qe keta keshtu mirren per te lobuar deri sa te paraqiten publikisht neper prada pederastesh !

----------


## broken_smile

> I njejti shkrim nga po i njejti anetar eshte hapur edhe ne nje forum tjeter, eshte e vertet. 
> Nga ana tjeter nga momenti qe vete hapesi i temes e pohoi kete fakt atehere, mund t'a anashkalojme kete pjese.
> 
> Si do qe te jete kete shkrim nuk e shikoj si nje propagande, sepse propaganda ka nje forme ndertimi teresisht te ndryshme nga ky shkrim, gjithsesi, mendoj se do ishte mire qe ky rast te shikohej nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim. 
> 
> Nese per nje moment do te hiqej vemendja nga orientimi seksual i ketij personi dhe ti jepej me shume rendesi aktit te shemtuar, fenomenit te dhunimit +perdhunimit, atehere ndoshta gjithsecili do te kishte dy-tre fjale per te thene.
> 
> Pra, e thene me pak fjale, kjo teme mund te mbetet e hapur sepse ekziston mundesia per te komentuar nga disa kendveshtrime dhe jo domosdoshmerisht duhet te perqendroheni tek homoseksualiteti.


Personi ne fjale eshte perdhunuar pikerisht sepse eshte homoseksual.

----------


## PINK

Historia e ketij pepinos,lol.. me ngjan me nje histori te vertete. Historine e Mathew Shepard, qe pak a shume e vrane per te njejten arsye. E kane bere dhe film.

----------

